# Underclocking on windows8



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello. I am using the IconiaTab w500 (with an AMD C-60 APU) and i want to underclock the CPU for more battery life. 
The bios is locked so could any1 help me to do this? 
BTW, using windows8


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're out of luck if the Bios is locked. You can make adjustments in "Power Options" to help lengthen battery life.


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

the CPU goes down to 800 Mhz when not used, and goes back up to 1ghz when needed... any way that i can make it stuck at 800 mhz, even when used 100%?


----------

